# Are your nails always long?



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2006)

I find my finger nails go through these weird phases. Every DEC &amp; Jan and also in Aug &amp; Sept my nails are really crappy and short and *ugly*!!! The rest of the year they are long and hard. Does anyone else have this problem??? It's always the same months for me, is there a way to avoid it??? oh....... and i have really nasty cuticles and I've tried everything with on luck. If anyone know of a miracle out there....pls let me know!!!


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 12, 2006)

no they arent, they tend to grow longer in the summer because i dont have to do so much things then cause im on holiday, and i have more time to take care of them. have you tried using a nail strengthener? i use teflon tuff by sally hansen and it makes them stronger and keeps them from breaking. as for the cuticles, make sure you moisturize your hands daily and maybe rub some baby oil into the cuticles, it helps keep them soft.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the teflon tip!! as for moisturizing ........... trust me I do it 20+ times a day .... I wear powdered gloves all day at work!!! which my by the cuticle culprit, but there must be something out there!!!LOL


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

Have you tried Solar Oil on your cuticles?


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2006)

yes ..... I have some now that I use at night!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 12, 2006)

I constantly use this stuff, would deffo recommend it


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

I do too, Sarah.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2006)

I feel like it only sits "on" my skin and doesn't penetrate?? but i still use it!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 12, 2006)

my nails are terribly weak all year around.. i don't get much calcium in my body so i'm assuming that's why but, i try to keep acrylics on over them at all times.


----------



## pieced (Mar 12, 2006)

I had the most brittle nails, and it was so soft that you could even bend it backwards, but then I started using olive oil on the cuticles before bed, and using Mircle Nails to strengen them, and it seems to work, and they don't break that often anymore, and I work very hard with my hands, so olive oil is my adivise...


----------



## breathless (Mar 12, 2006)

my nails were always short because, no matter what i did, i couldnt keep them long. they always broke right away because they were so soft. now, since i'm pregnant, my nails are hard and they grow faster.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2006)

Well I don't want nice nails that bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughno:

I bet your hair is really nice now too??


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

:laughing: Prenatals are for non pregnant people, too. I've been refilling a script for over a year now.


----------



## claudia (Mar 12, 2006)

i use GET GROWING by sally hensen. it's multi vitamin solution. i massage on the nails and cuticle. since it penetrates in the nail, there is no chipping. i use it every day. i reviewed that product.


----------



## anne7 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hm, that's weird that they have cycles like that. I have the opposite problem, mine grow really fast and I have to keep them trimmed every week or so!


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 12, 2006)

Hm, my nails are the same all year -- fairly strong, and long if I want them to be ... however I've kept them shorter the last few years because I spend all day typing on the computer! I curl my fingers too much when I type so if my nails get very long I end up typing with my nails instead of my fingers. My nails have also been curling under more lately (they used to always grow out straight) and I think it's because of how I type! They used to be straight before I stared spending all day on the computer! (I am a software engineer, and a Computer Science student before that, so I don't have much of a choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 12, 2006)

you guys who always have long nails are lucky ..... it always seems something improtant happens during crappy phases!!! weddings, new years.....


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 13, 2006)

either very short to a med. length...

i work a lot with dirt/plants (my major is env. science) so its just way way easier. and i do lots of crafts so its also just easier.


----------



## Becka (Mar 13, 2006)

for the most part I've been able to keep mine long since I discovered OPI nail envy. I put two coats of it on under my nail polish, makes them grow fast and I rarely get breaks. If I'm not going with any polish, I'll still apply nail envy.

Solar oil like the other gals mentioned is really good too. It was the only thing that would work for me on my wrecked nails after I had gel nails removed a couple times. It does sort of sit on top, you just rub it into your cuticles and on your nails best you can, doesn't work instantly but you see results with regular use after a couple weeks, it really promotes growth


----------



## sweet-komal (Mar 20, 2006)

*mine dont grow long at all, they just break if i dont cut them* :scared:


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 20, 2006)

My hands and nails are in dog shampoo and water all day long, 5 days a week so I keep them short, otherwise they will peel, crack and break off. I do try to keep at least clear polish such as Sally Hansen Hard as Nails on them so that they don't break off as bad.


----------



## Kaede (Mar 20, 2006)

Mine tend to break less when it's warmer out, so I keep them longer in the summer. I'm not sure if it's being off school and having time to take care of them or just the weather, like how your skin is drier in the winter, maybe your nails are too, which is why they break more. Right now I'm keeping them relatively short bc they're always breaking... :scared:


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 20, 2006)

Mine get long, but after they get kinda too long I start hitting them against surfaces by mistake so I have to be really careful or else they break. And once one breaks I have to trim the rest so they are all the same lenght. I use a strenghtner calle the Rosie system


----------



## GinaPaloka (Mar 20, 2006)

I can't stop biting my nails!! I bite them so much that i have bitten off an entire finger nail once..the WHOLE thing. I don't think i belong in this forum..i think i belong in a mans forumm... :bandit:


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 20, 2006)

I used to have long nails but I can't anymore - for one thing - with my lifestyle its just not practical and the other thing is I am not allowed to have long fingernails in my martial arts class because of the danger of scratching someone. At work, I can not type with long nails. I do get manicures because if I don't I know I will resort to biting them. I keep them short and neat and always polished -(the length is just over my fingertips).

It all depends on what you do for a living. Mine grow faster in the summer though.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 21, 2006)

I took my acrylics off about 2 weeks ago &amp; my nails looked horrible. The part that had the acrylic on it is finally almost grown out... and behind that, they don't look too bad. Its just weird having them so short. (Typing feels pretty cool though without all the clacking of keys) lol Growing them was never a problem... but they were always so thin, and bendable. I have been using Avons length&amp; strength treatment &amp; Sally Hansen Hard as Wraps, and they seem better... If I can keep them long AND strong, i'll leave the acrylics off, but who knows... I guess it's just good to let them breathe a bit. I've had acrylics for years.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2006)

i have the WORST nails! i don't even take care of them, which is sad.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 23, 2006)

You should try rubbing vitamin e oil into your nail beds. This strengthens the nails greatly. My nails have always been long.:icon_smil


----------



## linda46125 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Mine just break once they get past the end of my finger tip, that is if they havnt peeled and cracked by then! So to make the most of my stumpy nails I always wear a bright nail polish, really helps*


----------



## urbanangel (Mar 25, 2006)

No, I actually hate long nails!!! I don't know why but i don't like the look of them on myself. I always have shorter nails that are painted in bright colors, i don't know it's just my preference!


----------



## monniej (Mar 26, 2006)

i loved wearing nails my ghetto, fabulous long, but now i wear my nails very short. i clip them at least once a week because i do facials and brows. i would hate to hurt any of my clients so i don't let them grow out.


----------



## Maja (Mar 26, 2006)

My nails used to be very thin, soft and they were always breking. Then I was advised to start using a Calcium gel and my nails have never looked better.

Although I do have less problems with them in the summer.


----------



## Nolee (Mar 26, 2006)

i bite my nails *cries*

and im trying to stop this ugly habit for more than 5 years but i couldn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

a couple of months ago, i stopped for about a whole week (which considered a victory)

they grew but was so weak so i had to clip them all off :


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 27, 2006)

I bite my nails sometimes usually during finals lol. If i take time to take care of my nails then they will grow pretty long but alot of the times i keep them short with clear or pale pink polish.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

me too sweet komal


----------



## katja (Feb 9, 2007)

I have long and hard nails. But I must wear nail polish all the time, because otherwise I eat them. :sleepyhead:


----------

